# guppy giving birth question



## saskmel (Feb 6, 2006)

Yesterday when i woke up my female guppy was having her babies- one was out. well i left her alone and took out the other female guppy that i had in that tank and still no more guppies. She still has a black spot and i have lots of plant at the bottom of my tank for the fry to hide. is this normal for her only to have 1 and still look like she has more almost 2 days later?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In short, yes.


----------

